# Jo Bole So Nihal - The Movie



## Neutral Singh (May 12, 2005)

Share your views about this movie.

The following letter was sent to the Central Board of Film Certification and the Information and Broadcasting Ministry of India by Prof. Jagmohan Singh, General Secretary, Shiromani Akali Dal (Amritsar) on May 7. The Panthic body has appealed to the Sikh people all over the world to hold protest demonstrations on 11th May 2005 to mark their discontent with the film.



> Ms. Sharmila Tagore
> Chairperson
> Central Board of Film Certification
> Bharat Bhavan,
> ...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 12, 2005)

I have not yet seen this movie ( i am not sure i "want" to...hmm )
but i also read in the Tribune that the Akal Takhat jathedar through a SGPC Committee has "passed" it as OK for Sikhs to view !!

I am surprised at the unseemly haste of this approval....surely something is not right...our jathedars normally dont move so fast..am i missing something ??


Also this is a  first in the Akal takhat approving movies...ususally it takes YEARS for any action...times are certainly changing..


Jarnail Singh


----------

